# New World Record Pickerel



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yesterday while bait fishing I caught the biggest grass pickerel (Esox americanus vermiculatus) I have ever seen. I have caught chain pickerels nearly 5 pounds and redfins over a pound but never a grass this big. He measured nearly 14 inches long and a little over 1 pound on my very accurate digital scale.

Now what?


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Research how to properly, officially document your catch.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

But is it worth it?


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

Id do it


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I don't think any great fame or fortune would come from holding the record but I've always said if I caught any fish that qualified I'd pursue it just because I think the fish deserves it.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Dang, there are/were quite a few at least that big in Crescent lake when i lived there. I didnt know the WR was so tiny. Congrats either way on a great catch.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't know we had different species of pike.....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Kenton said:


> Dang, there are/were quite a few at least that big in Crescent lake when i lived there. I didnt know the WR was so tiny. Congrats either way on a great catch.


Those were probably Chain Pickerels


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd do it too....just to say "I did it".
That lil bugger is thick as a brick.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Do it!*

Bottom line. DO IT! RECORD IS A RECORD. YOUR NAME WILL BE FOR EVER RECORDED IN THE BOOKS. I personally love fishing for pickerel. I unknowingly caught a record 8lb chain pickerel, sorry, won't reveal the local. DO IT. Nice job.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Says the record for grass pickeral is 1.0 lbs or .45 kg.
Record is a record. 
Beer is beer. 
You deserve a cold beer on the house for being an unofficial angling world record holder. 
Never met a world record holder before
.
.
.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

World record, not state record. Go for it...


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Not busting chops here but,,,,, I've seen them that big.:whistling:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

To most they are all jackfish, many people don't know we have three species of them. Redfin pickerel, grass pickerel, and the big boys chain pickerels


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Not busting chops here but,,,,, I've seen them that big.:whistling:


Then You should go get your own world record grass pickerel . The record is 1.0 lbs.
Let him enjoy his world record at least for the weekend.
We can celebrate your new world record pickerel next week.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

My granddad caught a chain pickerel in the 60's that would have been at least an Arkansas state (if not world) record. We had no thought of a record at that time. And, being the ******** we were, we cleaned and tried to eat the fish. :yes: Very bony.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Do it.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Sea-r-cy said:


> My granddad caught a chain pickerel in the 60's that would have been at least an Arkansas state (if not world) record. We had no thought of a record at that time. And, being the ******** we were, we cleaned and tried to eat the fish. :yes: Very bony.


Very tasty, if gashed like you would a sucker, & fried.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Geezer said:


> Very tasty, if gashed like you would a sucker, & fried.


Yep. A sucked is as good as it gets. Just got to hack him and fry him good.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Flatheads are as good as they get. Groupers of the Rivers


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I know the manager at BPS and told him about seeing this.... He said if he is still alive and a verifiable WR they would pay $5,000 to place it in their live fish display!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

...................


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I know the manager at BPS and told him about seeing this.... He said if he is still alive and a verifiable WR they would pay $5,000 to place it in their live fish display!!


Sorry! I couldn't resist that. Made it up just for giggles...... But you never know. I would take the steps to get it verified 
Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Defhbra (Aug 18, 2014)

Id do it


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Well.....*

Looks kinda dead to me.....:whistling:


----------

